# Collet Drawbar For Craftsman Lathe



## papermaker (Apr 12, 2013)

I received the collets from LMS yesterday so I set about making a drawbar so that I could test them out. I still need to clean all of the grease from the collets. So far they seem to work real well. Here are a couple of picture of what I came up with for a drawbar


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 12, 2013)

Nice job looks good.


----------

